# A tour in old Danish furniture design and buildings (museum tour)



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Visit at the Danish museum Frilandsmuseet (outdoormuseeum).*
A day with my family, and some fast fotos of the details and furniture we passed.

The museum are a big area, where there are collected houses from all over Denmark, the houses are moved there, brik by brick, to preserve our coltural treasures, and to make it possible for people to come there and experience the athmosphere in and arround these houses. Even the landscape arround the haouses are shaped to reprecent the area as much as possible.
There are all kinds of houses, also a old blacksmith or a inn. All the houses has original interior from the given period, and the gardens arround have seeds from the period to. So this gives you a unique chance, to walk in time and history, arround Denmark, and some of the places we used to rule.
I will not go to much into details, since I took these photos only for me, but thought it might be interesting for some LJ's but you are welcome to ask questions.









Traditional chair. Notice also the wall and floor.









We were lucky to come on a day where there were some activity, in some of the houses, here it's two young woman washing clothes for a wedding.









This is such a beautiful national dress, waauu why don't we ware this still…









Old Danish dining table.









And from the side, notice the fold up sides.









Chair.









Joints.









Milkers stool.









Long bench detail.









Lucky again, first of all to meet and talk to this wonderful, and beautiful woman, she was part of a team, that was baking bread in a owen in the ground. The flour came from the fields in the museum, and was the old sorts of grain, and I have never tasted better bread in my life, the thick layer of butter we were allowed, was also handmade butter from a farm on the museeum.









Chair.









Chair detail.









Little local windmill.









Little light table with drawer.









Details.









Finally a little box!!! (LJ is the place of boxes I think).









Details.









Details.









Pegs (Danish Shaker style…).









Entrance, look at the beautiful floor that runs from in to out.









Vintage architect eating a little…









Look at this wonderful little stool, I love it!









Here we come to my favorite house from the Ferring Islands.
It's so full of wonderful details, and a love for wood, that I do not see in the traditional Danish houses.









Wallmounted table, that folds down.









Tableleg hinge detail.









Holdfast.









Hinge.









Table end.









A box.









Chest.









Dovetails (ok I have to some soon).









Simple yet very beautiful chair.









Back detail.









Seat, with wooden base, naild with wood..









Details of legs.









Now for a new house.
A old Danish handplane (quite interesting).









Elegant dining set.









The chair.









Wooden basket.









Detail of corners.









Inside.









Door lock inside.









Door lock outside the room.









Door hinge.









Door hinge.









Door lock.









Animal shelder.









Line winders.









Old traditional workbench.









The woman I'm going to marry.









Old farm, from Danish island, with seaweet as roofing.









Some turist having lunch! Or?









Lock for those who trust… But have a bad habbit to lose things…









Beautiful old broom.









Detail.









Little model of lathe.









Little model of workbench.









Little model of worktable.









And to finish this wonderful day, a picture of a wonderful old gate.

The museeum are a wonderful day to spend a day with the family or even alone for a LJ, so if you ever get to Copnehagen!
You can find info about the museeum here: Frilandsmuseet.

Hope it can be to some inspiration

*MaFe*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

beautiful !

i would sit on that little stool ,
and admire your new wife .

congratulations !

i like the model workbench too ,
something i could work on in a chair .
i could carry my wood in my pocket ,
instead of a truck .


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting and natural beauty.

Thanks for posting


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Lucky man.


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Interesting, Thank you for posting Glad you had a nice time!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

David: Yes, that would be something, perhaps one day we will show up! Be carefull what you say. It's so wonderful to feel your womnderful mood today, thank you.
lumberdustjohn: Yes, I simply can't stop to agree…
Martyn: As Clint Eastwood would say: 'well do you feel lucky punk?' - and I would reply: 'Yes, extremely'.
Thank you guys.
Smiles of luck for all the beauty life and you all bring me,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

sawblade1: Thank you.


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2009)

Mafe I could spend hours in a museum, I am always so fascinated by the work that was done in the old days
We have a museum here in my town but it pales in comparison the the one at the Kimberley mine, in the Cape province. 
Your bride to be is beautiful.
Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great pictures Mafe. My grandfather was from Denmark. He loved woodworking. Some of your pictures remind me of the things he used to build. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My grandfather was also from Denmark and a wood crafter. I have visited outdoor museums there and in Sweden and in Norway. Wonderful fun! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting mads, this just makes me really want to visit Denmark. It looks like a lovely place to be.
I love old buildings etc. It is good that they are preserved for us in some way to really make us appreciate how we live today and really the basics are still there. The old ways are all so interesting. 
Australia is so lacking in history and what we do have is really not recognised as it isn't all that old. We just have to wait a few centuries!!!!
Happy to hear you are getting married again.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for a lovely tour Mads 
I see the vintage achitect fit right in there…..LOL
and congrat´s with the beautyfull Lady soon to be called wife 
just sad we didn´t meet you and her on your vacation…..well next time 
I don´t know if you have seen the Old Town in Århus,but I know you wood love it if not
have a great day my freind

take care
Dennis


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm happy to see the cultural intrest of my fellow LJ's:
Cher: I mave spend hours there, I liked to go there and sit with my pen or watercolors, when I was a student of archiecture, and I later broughts my own students there, when I was a constructing architect teacher.
Thank you, yes she is.
JorgeG:Thank you.
SnowyRiver: Ahhh another Dane over there, allways sweet to hear that.
Jim Finn: Yes it's a very Danish last name Finn, so I can see this, wonderful.
TJ: If you ever come to Denmark, please call. Yes, it's so interesting to see where we come from, especially now, where we live in a so changed world.
Yes - I'll be married again, we just have to wait a little because of goverment problems, but she is worth waiting for, so even with a long gray beard, I will marry her.
Best thoughts to all,
Mads


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful tour Mads. Now I see where the modern Danish aesthetic comes from. I would love to visit there as soon as my wife can walk again. Much of the furniture we buy here in Norway is manufactured in Denmark and is a very good quality. The old Danish buildings and farms are quite different than ours, but just as interesting and beautiful.

We have a similar museum called Maihaugen near Lillehammer (remember the Winter OL held there in 1994?) I hope you will have a chance to visit there some time with your beautiful bride to be. It is also well worth a visit.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Mike, I will love to go there one day, thank you for the hint.
I will in general love to show my Caroline Norway, I love your Norway so much.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

mafe,
great pics of nice joinery and inspiring furniture with simple utility, .... beautiful. clean unfettered designs, function driving form, ... classically aged. good stuff.

i see you mentioned norway as well and i had a question for the scandanavian woodworking contingency: i saw some furniture when i was in norway that i think was called "dragon style". one of the places that had it that i can remember was in the wonderful old hotel, kvikne's hotel in balholm. does anyone have any pics of dragon style furniture and any info on it ??? even the houses on balholm have the same style to them as this cool looking furniture. would love to try my hand at a piece. any contempory furniture builders doing the dragon furniture today ?

kvikne's hotel is a real norwegian treasure !!!!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

aurora
take a look at Mike´s .. AKA Stefang tourblog I think there was one

Dennis


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thank you for the descriptions and many photos.

I appreciate the details you photograph!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Aurora,
Yes I think probaly Mike can help you: http://lumberjocks.com/stefang
I'm sure he will try, he is a wonderful guy, living in Norway.
Justfine, Thank you a lot, I smile now.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

Mads, I had to wait more than 10 minutes for all the photos to download on my frustratingly slow dialup internet connection! 
Worth the wait, BEAUTIFUL photos! That plane is extremely interesting.
Hope you don't have to grow the long grey beard before marrying your Parisian love! I understand why you are willing to grow the beard though! Nice photo too.
Will respond to your PM soon.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Div,
I smile, yes you are really in the countyside I see, here we coplain about 8mb download…
But do not be jealous - life in a city are not romantic at all, and we have awfull woodsupply…
Yes I think the plane was a interesting discovery, since it's kind of a mix between many, I see the French very squrae and simple, the asian with the pull bar (even this has two), and also I find it interesting to see we had our own way here before, since I think the north are deeply infuenced by Germany on this field. But do not get me startet…
It's funny since I was just writing my Caroline the same, that I will love to soon make these roods with her.
Yes, I have to agree and say it 'she is beautiful'.
Thank you my soulbrother,.
best thoughts from the North,
Mads


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Div, I thought I was the only one left with a slow dial up connection!

I agree, definitely worth the wait! I especially liked the unique hinge and the old stool.


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

fantastic  where is frilandsmuseet? i have been to hjerl hede a couple of times. always VERY impressed by the wooden cogs and wheels in the granary!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

It's close to Lyngby Copenhagen, perhaps this is where we will meet for a beer next time!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## sittingbuller (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the beautiful lines of the chairs. Simple but elegant. The through tenons give the simple utilitarian item a touch of class Thank you for the tour and for including the picture of your beautiful future wife.

Joe


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Your photo named "A box" is similar to a Norweigian or Danish Tine ( pronounced Tina) like the one in this attachement. I have made a bunch of these.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

sittingbuller: Yes I agree, and thank you.
Jim Finn: Yes, I have family in Norway (aunt by the name Tine), so I notised these boxes, and allways liked them. But it seem that it was a 'normal' way earlier to make these boxes, since I seen them in many coltures.
I will like to try and make some one day, do you have some tips, or weblinks for this?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I remembered what tine's looked like from the ones I saw while visiting Denmark and Sweden and I learrned how to bend the wood from Zachary Taylor's book "Wood Bender's Handbook" I found 3/16" oak to work best for bending.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you, I'll look it up.


----------



## WoodDweller (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice pictures. It gives me lots of ideas.

Very interesting little log slab stool. The way the legs connect at the sides and all the way through. Now I know what to do with those log slabs i been collecting under the house.

And those dovetails on that chest, are they really dovetails? It almost looks like triangle shaped dowels? I gotta try that.

Finally that wall mounted table is very practical, and you only need half as many legs. I seen the same design once here in Finland. Wall mounted tables is an idea which time its to make a comeback.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I missed this the first time. What a wonderful place.


----------



## RusticJohn (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing the photos. I found them to be inspirational.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Mad
For the tour, much of that vintage furniture could be in a shaker museum in the states.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Mads,

You always have wonderful posts. Good luck to you and your bride to be.

BJ


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi guys,
This post was three and a half year ago, so even I enjoyed to see it again.
Sadly the woman and I never got married, short story, she was an amazing woman, but lived in France…
Wooddweller, happy to be able to inspire, I also feel like this, when going through them now.
Jim, yes I also find common impressions there.
Thank you fro the comments again.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## allenfoster (Oct 4, 2015)

The wood used for this chair looks old and strong natural hardwood. Simply perfect for any kind of furniture use, just as this bench at http://www.javateakoutdoorfurniture.com/products/benches/.


----------

